# RAID mit Syslinux booten?



## manuel774 (23. Januar 2009)

Hey, 
ich benutze ein Linux System mit Syslinux (EXTlinux) Bootloader und habe nachträglich ein Software RAID erstellt...
Jetzt würde ich gerne dem Bootloader beibringen wie ich von dem RAID aus starte statt von sda1...
Dazu muss ich wohl die "/boot/extlinux.conf" ändern, richtig? 
Kennt sich damit jemand aus ? 

Danke
Gruß 
Manuel


----------

